# I have my own store but want POD and Dropshipping



## Thomas123456 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's the scenario...

I own a company and wish to sell shirts along with my other products to help represent in a fashionable way. I have designs for the shirts, but I don't want to have to buy a bunch of shirts and have them on hand just in case they don't sell. Then I found out (today) about POD and dropshipping for this, however, each seems to either be extremely pricey or want to offer you a store...

Here's what I'm looking for. 

1) Person goes to my store, orders the shirt along with other things
2) I contact the printer with their address and they print the shirt they ordered and ship it to them

Sounds simple, maybe I'm just looking at all of this incorrectly... But any help would be great!

I've looked at CafePress, Zazzle, printfection, spreadshirt.... a million places it seems... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you consider too pricey? What do you consider a bunch of shirts?

Dennis Graves


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Thomas, this could be set up very easily with me at Heritage, you could simply send an e-mail with a design code to me and I could print one shirt at a time via DTG and ship out right away via UPS or USPS. It can be done very affordable as well. You can reach me at [email protected] or through www.hsp1.com.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## garebear (Feb 3, 2011)

Give me a call I have a retail store. I do embroidery silkscreening etc. and design. Sometimes iI put items in other peoples stores and just take orders to do the work. I supply all of the goods. I am located in Northwest Indiana.

Dawn
dawn@garebeartees.com
www.garebeartees.com


----------



## hobkyl (Feb 7, 2011)

garebear, and smckee21...

You are essentially offering what cp and others offer but direct to the seller?

This is exactally what I am seeking so that I may sell my shirts locally...but not having to order stock.
Ive contacted a few local shops but they want like $30 a shirt. At that price I cant make a profit and doubt they would sell.

Please confirm.

Email me [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Thomas123456 said:


> Here's the scenario...
> 
> I own a company and wish to sell shirts along with my other products to help represent in a fashionable way. I have designs for the shirts, but I don't want to have to buy a bunch of shirts and have them on hand just in case they don't sell. Then I found out (today) about POD and dropshipping for this, however, each seems to either be extremely pricey or want to offer you a store...
> 
> ...


CafePress, Zazzle, printfection, spreadshirt are providing the facility to their customers to personalize their t-shirts/products online. You can also provide the same. What you all need is just integarte online t-shirt design software with your e-commerce site, it would also help you to improve your sales.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

We drop ship everyday


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

Thomas123456 said:


> Here's the scenario...
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm looking for.
> ...


Spreadshirt! I would set up a hidden store and use it to order the prints and have them delivered directly to end customer. Get a premium shop and the invoice/receipt can be customised with your own logo.


----------

